# Rooting My Droid 3 Problem



## stevedroid7

I have a stock droid 3 I formated and tried to root with the onle click for this phone and it says something about abd.exe error and its done this with 3 different computers and I have no idea how to correct it nor have I been able to find an actual step by step manual root directions can anyone help?????

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK

stevedroid7 said:


> I have a stock droid 3 I formated and tried to root with the onle click for this phone and it says something about abd.exe error and its done this with 3 different computers and I have no idea how to correct it nor have I been able to find an actual step by step manual root directions can anyone help?????
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


setting, Application setting, Development, Enable Debugging


----------



## jenol

EricErK said:


> setting, Application setting, Development, Enable Debugging


And what he meant was to do this on the phone itself


----------



## EricErK

Yes, sorry for not being specific!


----------



## stevedroid7

I have all that on its the second time for me rooting a device my first was the evo from sprint and that was major easy this is getting on my nerves lol any other ideas

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedroid7

And also I believe I have the correct motorola software

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yonnor

We need some more info to help you.

IE: which method are you using? Is usb debugging enabled? What version is your phone software? Are you using PC's/Mac/linux? Anything you can tell us will help you in the end... (maybe)

PS. If your using Petes Root Tools from XDA, they should include instructions on how-to root.

Butt-dialed from my D3


----------



## EricErK

Try My Root Tool, windows only http://www.multiupload.com/FYUJTQLPI3 once you root, and want to unroot try petes toolz!


----------



## stevedroid7

Hey eric your exploit worked thanks so much im now satisfied with my droid 3 again thank you

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedroid7

I tried using clockworkmod to flash a new rom and had no luck what do I use to flash new roms and stuff that was the main reason I wanted it I really like sense based roms

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedroid7

I tried using clockworkmod to flash a new rom and had no luck what do I use to flash new roms and stuff that was the main reason I wanted it I really like sense based roms

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK

stevedroid7 said:


> Hey eric your exploit worked thanks so much im now satisfied with my droid 3 again thank you
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Anytime


----------



## LoneMcCord

EricErK said:


> Anytime


Eric, When I tried to download your exploit, It got stuck in adds for Internet vs Hollywood, and I could not download the file, Do you have a link that could work? It would be deeply appreciated


----------



## skreelink

LoneMcCord said:


> Eric, When I tried to download your exploit, It got stuck in adds for Internet vs Hollywood, and I could not download the file, Do you have a link that could work? It would be deeply appreciated


All multiupload links do that now sadly... and there's a lot of them...

http://www.corusa.com/public/motofail.exe Here is a link to a one-click motofail, it works with 906 systems as well. Ensure you have the proper drivers, enable USB Debugging, and Allow Non-market apps. Plug your phone into the computer in Charge Only mode, let it install drivers, then run the motofail.exe with administrator rights (if using Vista/7)

RootzWiki's own wiki entry has some useful information and links; http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Motorola_Droid_3
Which include drivers, alternate methods, and OS X method.


----------

